# No surge in Tucson last night



## tabner (Oct 14, 2014)

We were super busy last night but no surge...no Uber available all night long. I have over 3000 trips completed so I'm not new to this. Did anyone else in another city have this problem last night? When I would arrive at pickup ppl would tell me they had been trying for 20 min to get an Uber...yet not one sight of surge. I am 100% sure it was a technical issue.


----------



## lalzua (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes, I notice so just went Lyft, If it was a technical issue they should let us know, they good texting us how its going most of the time


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

tabner said:


> We were super busy last night but no surge...no Uber available all night long. I have over 3000 trips completed so I'm not new to this. Did anyone else in another city have this problem last night? When I would arrive at pickup ppl would tell me they had been trying for 20 min to get an Uber...yet not one sight of surge. I am 100% sure it was a technical issue.


They probably just wanted to see if you'd bust your ass driving late nite drunks for no surge.


----------



## tabner (Oct 14, 2014)

Well if it's not a technical issue they turned it off purposely. Have no clue why but it is pretty messed up. No surge definitely= no driving for me too


----------



## lalzua (Mar 8, 2015)

yep, thats it!


----------

